

Canada Drops Digital Spying Bill For Now - pjbrow
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130213/10591421965/another-victory-public-speaking-up-canada-drops-digital-spying-bill-now.shtml

======
pjbrow
This is a great result for anyone advocating privacy on the Internet (even if
you're not Canadian). We're at a critical juncture for establishing legal
norms right now - decisions about the laws that govern how we conduct
ourselves online are going to echo for decades.

